# LibGL error: failed to open device permission denied



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

failed to load driver r600

I saw a thread or two on this but there seemed no solution?
11.1.-rc1 amd64
ati radeon 3000 card

I can't cut n paste from xterm into chrome here for some reason...


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

I tried creating the dri.conf per other thread with radeo card and driver and dri 2 lines.


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

chrome and icewm work but when chrome starts I get that error above.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2017)

azathoth said:


> I can't cut n paste from xterm into chrome here for some reason...


This might be useful: misc/pastebinit


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "radeon"
        Driver "radeon"
        Option "DRI" "2"
EndSection
```
`vi /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/dri.conf`


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

```
drmn0: <ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics> on vgapci0
info: [drm] RADEON_IS_PCI
info: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS780 0x1002:0x9616 0x1019:0x7C28).
info: [drm] register mmio base: 0xFF500000
info: [drm] register mmio size: 65536
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: ===> Try ATRM...
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: IGP card detected, skipping this method...
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: ===> Try VFCT...
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Get "VFCT" ACPI table
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Failed to get "VFCT" table: AE_NOT_FOUND
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: ===> Try IGP's VRAM...
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: VRAM base address: 0xc0000000
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Map address: 0xfffff800c0000000 (262144 bytes)
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Incorrect BIOS signature: 0xFFFF
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: ===> Try PCI Expansion ROM...
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: Map address: 0xfffff800000c0000 (131072 bytes)
info: [drm] ATOM BIOS: B27732_HDMI
drmn0: info: VRAM: 256M 0x00000000C0000000 - 0x00000000CFFFFFFF (256M used)
drmn0: info: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF
info: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=256M, BAR=256M
info: [drm] RAM width 32bits DDR
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 8228170 kiB
[TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
info: [drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready
info: [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
info: [drm] radeon: irq initialized.
info: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072
info: [drm] Loading RS780 Microcode
info: [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000C0040000).
drmn0: info: WB enabled
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c00 and cpu addr 0x0xfffff8008f231c00
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c0c and cpu addr 0x0xfffff8008f231c0c
info: [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] radeon_device_init: Taking over the fictitious range 0xc0000000-0xd0000000
radeon_iicbb0 on drmn0
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
radeon_iicbb1 on drmn0
iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb1 addr 0xff
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
radeon_iicbb2 on drmn0

info: [drm] Radeon Display Connectors
info: [drm] Connector 0:
info: [drm]   VGA-1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
info: [drm] Connector 1:
info: [drm]   HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   HPD3
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA
info: [drm] radeon: power management initialized
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] fb mappable at 0xC0142000
info: [drm] vram apper at 0xC0000000
info: [drm] size 9216000
info: [drm] fb depth is 24
info: [drm]    pitch is 7680
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
pid 818 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
pid 1114 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
pid 1211 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
Limiting closed port RST response from 532 to 200 packets/sec
pid 1408 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
pid 1700 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
pid 2102 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
pid 3515 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
Limiting closed port RST response from 579 to 200 packets/sec
pid 3969 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
pid 4287 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
pid 4342 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
Limiting closed port RST response from 881 to 200 packets/sec
```


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

```
$ xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1200, maximum 8192 x 8192
VGA-0 connected primary 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 519mm x 324mm
   1920x1200     59.95*+
   1600x1200     60.00  
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  
   1152x864      75.00  
   1024x768      75.08    60.00  
   800x600       75.00    60.32  
   640x480       75.00    60.00  
   720x400       70.08  
HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

SirDice said:


> This might be useful: misc/pastebinit


switched to firefox 
less evil empire dumbdown


----------



## azathoth (Jul 10, 2017)

I dunno about this I will check if I am still getting this error tonight.


----------



## ljboiler (Jul 11, 2017)

Perhaps this:

```
pw groupmod video -m <your-username>
```


----------

